# Pics of my Q7



## My07Q7 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Pics?*

How do I post pics? ( new guy.. )


_Modified by My07Q7 at 8:55 PM 12-2-2006_


----------



## StoicDude (Apr 17, 2002)

You need to host the pictures somewhere, such as photobucket, or any other website that lets you link pictures.
Then you come back here and insert the location of the picture between {img} {/img}. When doing it replace { with [. This is just for show.
Good luck and congrats on the car. I would like to see how the S line looks like.


_Modified by StoicDude at 2:05 PM 12-4-2006_


----------



## My07Q7 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: Pics? (My07Q7)*

Thanks..
Here are the pics
http://www.audi-forums.com/aud....html 
And my Grille
http://www.audi-forums.com/aud....html


----------

